# Navarre Formation Update 4 (SR-27)



## Stressless

Overall - really good news! First the Navarre Formation current status.

Over the last few months the discussions and project have hit a few snags, mostly costs. One of the decisions, based on the constraint of fewer overall reefs then planned, was how to best aggregate the reduction with the least overall negative consequence.

To that end it was decided to remove Reef Patches 13 and 14 from current deployment plan, reducing the reef patches from 29 to 27 rather then reduce the structures in each of the 29 reef patches. Reef patches 13 and 14 can be filled in at a later time with any reefing material, and that is the way forward for those two patches currently removed. 

Now the exciting update: I've attached the current, (tentative) based on manufacturing and weather, deployment events planned for the Navarre Formation. We'll be updating the patches that the reefs will be going to in each deployment - individual gps's most likely will not be given until Post Deployment, as planned and actual will vary somewhat.

I hope to be getting some video over the next number of weeks both above and below the surface and post here. Tight lines.

Best Regards,
Stressless


----------



## IWanaGoFishing

Thank you for all your hard work on this!


----------



## Jason

Heard about it on the news last night... Gonna be a great project to make diving/fishing a lot better...


----------



## Stressless

The press release from SRC can be found here:

http://ssrnews.com/work-beings-next-week-on-additional-navarre-beach-reef-system/

One of my favorite quotes: We'll See... 









First 60 are in!


----------



## Stressless

Good stuff. 11 more deployments.


----------



## need2fish

Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## fairpoint

Awesome to see it coming together...Great Job guys.....


----------



## Stressless

Great News! 2'nd load of reefs were successfully deployed today. This load-out was 12 Super Reefs, 10 more to go in subsequent deployments. Navarre's Super Reefs are 15ft tall with a fairly large hole in the top per FWC. Inside is a fish haven platter system -which is much like the platters in the snorkeling reefs and on top the grouper grotto. Pics in a bit. - - this is important as we try and increase the "reef Sq Ft" / sand sq ft and build up a food base for the reef fish. We'll see if this is enough relief for AJ's, Almaco and other relief sensitive fish.


Best Regards!
Stressless


----------



## Penzas

Great job!


----------



## Stressless

We're about halfway thru the deployment, I plan to dive (kayak) the super reefs by xmas will be looking for a bubble watcher (kayak) for them prolly get three - four per day, 22 so a number of days/ dives.


----------



## Stressless

Another full load going in today... some good fishing / biomass in the making.


----------



## Jgatorman

Stressless said:


> We're about halfway thru the deployment, I plan to dive (kayak) the super reefs by xmas will be looking for a bubble watcher (kayak) for them prolly get three - four per day, 22 so a number of days/ dives.


I know I will be very interested in you reporting back to us after your dives, please take pics!


----------



## Stressless

NF is getting past the 75% done mark today, all super reefs in Center and West clusters confirmed. Checking East Cluster in a bit -- still nippy out there! 



Best,
Stressless


----------



## Stressless

*10th of 11 deployments going in today*

Almost there folks...


----------



## Boat-Dude

Super cool thx for the update.


----------



## pfbluedevil91

Will coordinates be made available soon?


----------



## spencer618

Awesome almost there!


----------



## Stressless

... and done.








...the entire deployment is complete, I talked with Keith Mille FWC. We're working on the coordinates and will post them to Navarre Marine Park website or another that works. Posting the same #'s the FWC will for Santa Rosa County.


----------



## NLytle

Stressless said:


> ... and done.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/nvWAFztU-Bo
> 
> 
> ...the entire deployment is complete, I talked with Keith Mille FWC. We're working on the coordinates and will post them to Navarre Marine Park website or another that works. Posting the same #'s the FWC will for Santa Rosa County.


They finished it pretty quick!


----------



## Stressless

Yep... 



Deployment Dates: 
August 13, 2018 - 20 ledge and disk and 39 small tetrahedron units
September 8, 2018 - 12 large tetrahedron units
September 21, 2018 - 10 large tetrahedron and 6 ledge and disk units
October 5, 2018 - 30 ledge and disk units
October 30, 2018 - 20 ledge and disk and 24 small tetrahedron units
November 19, 2018 - 12 ledge and disk and 60 small tetrahedron units
December 5, 2018 - 16 ledge and disk and 42 small tetrahedron units
December 17, 2018 - 19 ledge and disk and 48 small tetrahedron units
January 9, 2019 - 20 ledge and disk and 30 small tetrahedron units
January 30, 2019 - 18 ledge and disk and 33 small tetrahedron units
February 4, 2019 - 18 ledge and disk and 33 small tetrahedron units


----------



## JFG

With the deployment complete have they published a list of coordinates, or is the original Taylor Engineering plan it? I’ve looked and only see the TE plan.


----------



## Stressless

All - 



I *BOLDED *the important part. Keith Millie is the FWC AR POC and doing a heck of a job (He has to answer to all the counties in FL doing AR projects) so I expect the coord's to be out from FWC before snapper season. As Sheila mentioned TE thinks they are 'close' to the planned deployment points so just use those as a starting point. I worked with Strikelines - well, he walked me thru and helped me - to understand 'how to' capture Helix 5 SI and plot it so I expect to be doing that for each of the three clusters once I'm cleared to reenter the water from my eye surgeries and back from work TDY's figure Mid April.



---------------------------------------------

*From:* Sheila Fitzgerald <[email protected]>
*To:* rsboston <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Monday, February 11, 2019, 2:58:11 PM CST
*Subject:* RE: CALL FOR ARTIFICIAL REEF CONSTRUCTION & MONITORING GRANT APPLICATIONS FO R FISCAL YEAR 2019-2020


Bob, 

...
*With regards to the release of coordinates for the recently completed nearshore (SR 27) artificial reef system, Taylor Engineering is in the process of undertaking post construction surveys. Within the next 30 days, they expect to submit their as built drawings, pre and post construction reports, and other required documents. They indicated that they have a high level of confidence that the as built locations are within approximately 10’ of the construction plans. Once these documents are complete, they will be shared with Santa Rosa County and FWC and FWC will make them available on the next update of their artificial reef location list. *

At this time, Santa Rosa County has not decided if or how we will post the coordinates of SR27 to the general public. 

Thanks,
Sheila

______________________________________________
Sheila Fitzgerald
Grants & Special Programs Director
Santa Rosa County Board of Commissioners
6495 Caroline Street, Suite G | Milton, Florida 32570
P: 850.981.2016 | C: 850.393.5239 | F: 850.981.2015
Santarosa.fl.gov | Facebook | Twitter | Instagram


----------



## Stressless

For each Cluster, Patch and Module this link will take you to a map - allows you to zoom in and hover over any module and get the specific module type and as reported to FWC coordinates. Best, it gives you visual for how each Cluster and Patch was designed, allowing you to work with wind, pressure, current etc... to try and help pinpoint the better schools.

Santa Rosa County Artificial Reefs in the Navarre Formation: July 2020 

Hat Tip to Derrek Benton for putting on the "Pygmy" GOAT kayak fishing tournament, Shotgun start off the East Cluster 108 signed up yaks - exactly how this effort, way back, as a hail-mary, in 2010 was envisioned. 














If you have Facebook the link below takes you to Drone Video of the big launch:
[Video on FB from drone of launch]


----------

